# Separation/divorce meet-up group



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone ever go to one of these? There is one next Tuesday and so far they have 24 people signed up. It's at a nice restaurant. I'm trying to convince my friend to come with me (she has been separated for 6 years now). I'm thinking it would be nice to chat with people that are in the same boat and can relate. It looks like a nice group of people.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I've been wondering about something like this for my area but wonder the motives of some of the people who attend.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't gone to a divorce/separation meetup, but I've gone to several other meetups. They're usually pretty fun, I've made a few friends. 

In the end, it's just dinner. Either you feel like going out to eat someplace nice and meet some new people, or you don't. It's not a commitment. I mean, do you not watch a movie in case it might suck?

It's 2 or 3 hours out of your whole life and either makes a funny story to tell on Monday or else you meet some cool new people with similar experiences....not much to agonize over, really.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently joined a single parents meetup. I haven't been to a meeting yet but I'm looking forward to it. It could be great fun and if not I just won't go to another.


----------

